# Best Fixed Gear For $300?



## AKang269

I have a pretty strict budget of $300, maybe up to $30 more.

I'm looking for a nice fixie within this price.
What are some good ones?

I'd like to be able to pick like colors and I prefer the straight handlebars, just some preferences.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Scooper

If that were my budget, I'd probably go for a Windsor "The Hour" at $279 from BD. It's got a chromoly frame and fork and the price includes UPS shipping to the lower 48.

It will need assembly when you get it, so either know what you're doing or get some competent help.

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/windsor/thehour.htm


----------



## flatsix911

Take your pick ... Windsor, Kilo, Dawes, Mercier ... :thumbsup:

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/trackbikes.htm


----------



## markaitch

welcome to bikedirect's satellite sales office :wink5:

anyway, since low price is a big concern for you, here's a couple other decent budget-friendly ss/fg bikes to check out: 
http://www.nashbar.com/bikes/Product_10053_10052_504148_-1_202287_10000_202614
http://www.nashbar.com/bikes/Product_10053_10052_524857_-1_202695_10000_202614
plus, if you are patient, you should be able to catch one of their 15% or 20% discounts that nashbar runs pretty regularly


----------



## stricht8

I've always been intrigued with the fixed gear bikes. I find them to be really beautiful and simple but I have never ridden one. How do you all deal with inclines? Do you have to be really fit to ride one? Also I was always under the impression that they were built using old frames.

BTW, I'm new here. I can't start a new thread until I've made 5 posts so I have to respond and semi- hijack. I'm sorry. Anyway, I own two road bikes. First is an 83 panasonic sport deluxe which was bought new for me by my parents. My second is an '88 Fuji Roubaix again bought new while I was in high school. Both bikes are in incredible condition- almost time capsule like. It's been over ten years since I rode seriously and would like to get back into it.


----------



## Jaytron

Kilo TT


----------



## Retro wannabe

*classifieds and freebies*

Do you have to have new? Try the classifieds for older steel road bikes and ask friends who might have bikes laying around. A fellow church goer had an "old" road bike they never used anymore and gave it to me for free. Turns out, it's a Grant Peterson (of Rivendell) designed Bridgestone RB-2... beautiful high quality early 90's lugged Japanese steel frame. The actual fixie conversion cost less than $100... though I have significantly more invested now with pimped wheels, Brooks saddle, Sugino crankset, etc. Nothing beats a traditional geometry steel frame for looks or ride quality.

Happy hunting!


----------



## BianchiJoe

stricht8 said:


> How do you all deal with inclines?


Choose your gear wisely, based on your specific terrain, rather than a generic "rule of thumb." And honestly, it's not the climbing that gets you, it's the descending.




stricht8 said:


> Do you have to be really fit to ride one?


Not with careful gear selection and sensible route choices. Ride one for a season and you will be more fit than when you started, though.




stricht8 said:


> Also I was always under the impression that they were built using old frames.


They certainly can be, but an entire branch of the bike industry is now devoted to new, "production" fixies.


Welcome to the forum, BTW


----------



## UrbanPrimitive

BianchiJoe said:


> Choose your gear wisely, based on your specific terrain, rather than a generic "rule of thumb."


So true. I'm riding with 83 gear inches (6.2 gain ratio) on my commuter. It's definitely worth looking at your area and feeling out what gearing works for you and your rides.

As for getting a good ride for under $300 a conversion will likely yield a higher quality build than one off the rack. This is especially true if you're looking for a steel frame. If you'd prefer aluminum the conversion becomes more of a long shot as there tend to be fewer worth while aluminum frames knocking around second hand shop, rummage sales, et cetera.

Happy hunting, and post pics.


----------



## stricht8

BianchiJoe said:


> Choose your gear wisely, based on your specific terrain, rather than a generic "rule of thumb." And honestly, it's not the climbing that gets you, it's the descending.


Please forgive my stupid question but why is the descent more difficult? Do you have to pedal downhill? I've never ridden one of these things.


----------



## Scooper

stricht8 said:


> Please forgive my stupid question but why is the descent more difficult? Do you have to pedal downhill? I've never ridden one of these things.


On a fixed gear, you can't freewheel. If the wheels are moving, the pedals are moving, and going downhill they're moving damn fast.

If it's a fixed gear brakeless track bike, there are basically four ways to stop:

1) use your legs and feet on the pedals to slow down using backpressure on the pedals,
2) put the bike into a controlled skid,
3) use your shoe sole on the rear tire, or
4) crash

This thread is about fixed gear, not single speed. Single speed implies a freewheel.


----------



## stricht8

Scooper said:


> On a fixed gear, you can't freewheel. If the wheels are moving, the pedals are moving, and going downhill they're moving damn fast.
> 
> If it's a fixed gear brakeless track bike, there are basically four ways to stop:
> 
> 1) use your legs and feet on the pedals to slow down using backpressure on the pedals,
> 2) put the bike into a controlled skid,
> 3) use your shoe sole on the rear tire, or
> 4) crash
> 
> This thread is about fixed gear, not single speed. Single speed implies a freewheel.


I did not have any idea! I'm even more intrigued now. So what is the benefit of a fixed gear?


----------



## Scooper

stricht8 said:


> I did not have any idea! I'm even more intrigued now. So what is the benefit of a fixed gear?


Saint Sheldon explains it in several articles on his website, and he was far more eloquent than I.

http://sheldonbrown.com/fixed/index.html


----------



## tt1

#4...isn't that the truth! lol!



Scooper said:


> On a fixed gear, you can't freewheel. If the wheels are moving, the pedals are moving, and going downhill they're moving damn fast.
> 
> If it's a fixed gear brakeless track bike, there are basically four ways to stop:
> 
> 1) use your legs and feet on the pedals to slow down using backpressure on the pedals,
> 2) put the bike into a controlled skid,
> 3) use your shoe sole on the rear tire, or
> 4) crash
> 
> This thread is about fixed gear, not single speed. Single speed implies a freewheel.


----------



## Argentius

*Best?*

$300 is below the budget of most new, complete bikes available in bike shops. The base model SE's are about it.

You can either buy a department store bike, which I would not recommend, an Internet Special like the below, which can be okay, or a used / make your own, which would be my recommendation.


----------

